# Hip dysplasia



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Only because I've been around birddogs most of my life, did I notice a slightly different motion in Shine's gait.
She can run for hours, and leap six foot off the ground. Never gets up slowly, and is never stiff after exercise. She even has a nice straight sit, and pretty stand.
What I saw was just something ever so small, occasionally in her walk. It just wasn't a smooth fluid motion in either the hip, or possibly the knee. Sometimes the ground being uneven, could have made it look that way. When other people watched her movement, they thought I was just over scrutinizing the motion. That there's no way a dog with her athletic ability has HD.
So what do you do, when a dog shows no pain from HD. You can take extreme measures, but would that be the correct route? They are in no pain, and no Orthopedic vet can tell you if, or when it will ever cause them problems. They could start to show signs in 6 months, next year, or many years down the road.
They will explain all the risks involved in the different types of surgeries, and there is risks involved. What you can do, if you want to take the conservative approach.
Then you have to decide if you are willing to put your dog through that, along with months of rehab therapy.
What was recommended for Shine, and I totally agree. Is we take the conservative approach. Only if something changes, will she have surgery. The reason for her HD, the femur ball sits shallow in the hip socket, and laxity. The laxity is likely caused due to the shallow hip sockets.
I don't have slick floors, but if I did, it would have made it worse. I don't run dogs on hard surfaces. I don't have young dog jump in, and out of cars. We do everything possible to protect the joints, of young growing puppies.

Shine's hip dysplasia is rated as moderate, by the orthopedic foundation for animals
We are working with Texas A&M veterinary college, sports medicine and therapy program. I have to keep her weight down, she still gets to run the fields, and hunt. She does daily therapy at home. Its core building, and balance exercises, along with some stretches to keep range of motion. She is on supplements, but does not need any pain meds at this point.
She will keep being evaluated by A&M.
She may, or may not need therapy there at some point. Her hips will be rexrayed, so they can keep track of arthritis.
We will only consider total hip replacement, if sports therapy is not enough to keep her from being in pain.

Shine's parents have OFA good hip ratings. Her hips are guaranteed in the breeder's contract. Her breeder said, she would do anything I wanted to try to remedy this. What I asked for, and thought fair. Was for Shine to stay with me, and to be refunded the purchase price. She agreed, said Absolutely.






.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

****, this is dissapointing

Try to consult with a board certified sports med vet. I think VOSM out east do phone/video consults - they are the best for orthopaedics.

I would get Shine on a potent supplement like Glycoflex 3 and do routine chiro/IMS sessions to keep her comfortable. Salmon oil and all that good stuff can help keep things at bay as well.

Keep us updated TR


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She has seen a board-certified sports medicine vet, and more than one Orthopedic Specialist has looked over her x-rays.
Glycoflex, and Dasuquin both bother her stomach. She will vomit if she takes them, even if given after a meal, and I have to mix them with something, or she won't touch them.
So for now she is on Movoflex, ElementJ, and a fish oil. She will get regular rechecks at A&M, and we will just adjust what we do, dependent on her needs.

I totally agree with you. It is VERY disappointing.


----------

